# Transfer of stuff - old fire to new fire



## glwalker (Mar 21, 2012)

Lets say I buy one of the new fires, maybe the $199 variety.  Is there a good way to get all the stuff I have on the old one to the new one.  I'm thinking apps, pics, settings, docs, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Apps and books purchased from Amazon are stored there. . . .they'll show in the 'cloud' section on the device so you can just download them. 

Personal documents you've archived at Amazon should also be available.

Pictures will depend on where they are. . .probably you'll have to reload them, though if they're in Amazon's cloud they may be easily downloadable.

You'll have to change the settings manually, I assume.

Books will synchronize, but apps won't, as far as I know, so you won't have any saved progress in games or anything like that.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

That's what's so great about the Kindle Fire, easy to make the transition.  Amazon is smart, they want to make it as easy as possible for you.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Books will synchronize, but apps won't, as far as I know, so you won't have any saved progress in games or anything like that.


Actually, that was one of the selling points of the new Fire. From the Fire description page under "Innovative Features":

_Whispersync for Games
GameCircle titles with Whispersync automatically store your progress in the cloud, so you'll never lose an unlocked level or saved game, even if you delete the game from your device._

I'm pretty excited to have my _Where's My Perry?_ levels sync from my husband's fire to my new HD 7!  I don't think the majority of apps probably have this feature yet, but that game does -- I started it up today so that it would update, and I received messages about it syncing to the cloud!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PinkKindle said:


> Actually, that was one of the selling points of the new Fire. From the Fire description page under "Innovative Features":
> 
> _Whispersync for Games
> GameCircle titles with Whispersync automatically store your progress in the cloud, so you'll never lose an unlocked level or saved game, even if you delete the game from your device._
> ...


Yeah. . . .I remember hearing about that. . . .but I couldn't work out if it would save something from an existing device to the new one. In other words, is it a feature of the device or the app?  And, even so, it's only specific titles. . . ."GameCircle" . . . which maybe argues for it being an app feature?

Still, as you say, be sure you have the latest update and go for it. . . .from what you're saying, it sounds like maybe it _will_ work as it might just be a matter of communication and not hardware features!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There may be app updates that add Game Center.  Be sure to update all of your apps before deregistering your Fire (and possibly play your favorite games if they've been updated).

Apps > Store > Bottom Menu > App Updates > Update All (or individually)

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

So has anyone been able to save their game progress then when switching to the new fire then? I've been curious about that.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

sparklemotion said:


> So has anyone been able to save their game progress then when switching to the new fire then? I've been curious about that.


I've had some issues with it. When moving to the new Fire both Where's My Perry? and Quell Reflect transferred my achievements, but not my completed levels. However, I think it's because they were completed on the old Fire before the games included Game Circle. I tried to redo the last level to see if that would sync all of it, but no go. However, when my son went on his (old) Fire today, it synced to the progress I had made on my new Fire. So it does work, I think, they just haven't quite gotten all the bugs out if it yet. It seems like I should be able to make different profiles so my son's game progress can stay separate from mine, but I haven't found that option. When I changed the Game Circle profile name on my Fire it changed it on all of them. The only way I've found to change the profile name is on a popup window that stays up for like 2 seconds when starting a game, where you can hit "settings" if you're quick enough! The settings on the device itself don't let you do anything to the profile, just turn the sync on and off and whether you want it to be publicly viewable or not.

So at this point I'd say it's a work in progress!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks very much for the reply. It sounds like it has promise then!


----------

